# biergarten - maxi, hilf mir mal



## vierlagig (1 Mai 2008)

die biergartensaison ist wieder eröffnet, mittlerweile friert man sich beim bier im freien auch nicht mehr den arsch ab - alles super! 

nun, bin ja wissbegierig und probier auch gerne mal was neues aus und jetzt kommt maxi ins spiel:

maxi, was isn *Biergartenseacing* 

ich hab versucht es zu *googeln* und es offenbarte sich, dass du der experte auf diesem gebiet bist ... wen wunderts? 

bitte hilf mir!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Mai 2008)

Da fallen mir nur zwei Varianten in der Schreibweise ein:

Biergartenseating oder Biergartenseeking

In beide könnte man eine Bedeutung hineininterpretieren.


----------



## vierlagig (1 Mai 2008)

ich glaube nicht, das maxi sich da verschrieben hat, würde er NIE tun


----------



## marlob (2 Mai 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, das maxi sich da verschrieben hat, würde er NIE tun


Naja, wenn das mal so wäre


----------



## maxi (2 Mai 2008)

Ist wie der Begriff "Schmulacke" (Einer der nur bei anderen Abhängt und nie Geld hat) 
kann man auch ned googeln.

Seacen ist gemütlich hin setzen und den Herrgott guter Mann sein lassen  Sicher kennt ihr ja die Kifferseacons oder so was.
Also zusammensitzen und labern / chillen

Biregartenseacen ist halt griabig eini seacen *fg*

--

Grosse empfehlungen:
Augustiener Biergarten oben (Nähe Hauptbahnhof München)
Kloster Andechs auf der Ostterasse
Dampfschiff Grafrath
Hirschgarten München
Chinesicher Turm München
Kaltenberg Ritterschwemme

Wers schattig mag: Türkenfeld neben Bahnhof
Wer See mag: Stegen, Ammersee


Da lässt es sich gut Seacen


----------



## vierlagig (2 Mai 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Seacen ist gemütlich hin setzen und den Herrgott guter Mann sein lassen  Sicher kennt ihr ja die Kifferseacons oder so was.
> Also zusammensitzen und labern / chillen
> 
> Biregartenseacen ist halt griabig eini seacen *fg*




ich kenn mich ja in der szene jetzt so überhaupt gar nicht aus, aber von einer Kifferseacon hab ich bisher noch genauso wenig gehört wie vom Biergartseacing...also nur von dir...aber ich lern gern dazu.

kannst du mir vielleicht noch bei der aussprache helfen, nich das ich mich blamiere wenn ich demnächst meinen freunden davon erzähle ...


----------



## kermit (2 Mai 2008)

Hilfe, wo sind die Österreicher?

hmmm: sitzen, aber eben im Süddeutschen Dialekt gesprochen, mit dem Österreicher Zungenschlag (Wien?) würd ich jetzt buchstabieren: sieatsen (zwei stimmlose "s", das "a" und "t" nur angedeutet).


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Mai 2008)

Ich komme auch aus Süddeutschland habe den Ausdruck aber noch nie gehört.

Wie wäre es mit Biergartenhocken?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Solaris (5 Mai 2008)

Werden hier gerade wieder neu Begriffe erfunden? Die deutsche Sprache hat wohl nicht genug Wörter? Oder ist  das wieder ein Schreibfehler?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Mai 2008)

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass dies ein Schreibfehler ist?

Hocken = Sitzen

Wie nennt man es sich im Biergarten gutgehen lassen den in Schwerin?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Solaris (5 Mai 2008)

Sorry ich meinte doch den Begriff "Biregartenseacen" (O-Ton Maxi)

:?


----------



## vierlagig (5 Mai 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Sorry ich meinte doch den Begriff "Biregartenseacen" (O-Ton Maxi)



da maxi bereits einen schreibfehler ausschloss denke ich, dass er da etwas ganz großes, ganz neues entdeckt hat ... hatte leider noch keine zeit das auszuprobieren


----------



## maxi (5 Mai 2008)

Das ist hier im Raum München (Minga) normaler Sprachgebrauch.

Spricht man 

SSeÄschn

Das S Bayrisch ausgeprochen, ähnlich wie im Amerikanischen und das e wandelt sich in ein lautes Ä. Das Sch auch Bayrisch ausgesprochen.
Übrigens ist der Begriff auch ganz sicher in Tirol und in Lohfer und Thun bekannt.


----------



## vierlagig (5 Mai 2008)

und maxi, du bist dir wirklich sicher, dass du nicht die Biergartensession - also Session von Lat.: _sessio_ v. _sedere_ sitzen - meinst


----------



## afk (5 Mai 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und maxi, du bist dir wirklich sicher, dass du nicht die Biergartensession - also Session von Lat.: _sessio_ v. _sedere_ sitzen - meinst


Er könnte auch die "season" meinen, also die Biergartensaison, aber die macht man nicht, die ist ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## nade (5 Mai 2008)

Haste doch gut erkannt. Ok über die Schreibweise läßt sich streite, aber hätte auch auf die Session ,oder wie geschrieben, getipt.
"sääschon" "Runde, Sitzung"...


----------



## Solaris (6 Mai 2008)

Ja mit Session kann ich auch etwas anfangen, wobei mir eine "Kiffersession" von der Praxis her völlig fremd ist. Ist sowas im "minganischen" Raum erlaubt?

:sc1::sc1::sc1::sc1::sc1:


----------



## funkdoc (6 Mai 2008)

ja ich denke auch dass er session gemeint hat.

nur kurz zur österreichischen zungenakrobatik...
die umgangssprachlichen versionen von biersaufen (es geht ja nur um das... der rest kommt von alleine) sind hierzulande sehr verschieden.
meistens werden diese begriffe aber in ganz Ö verstanden:

ein bier 0,5l --- a hoibee 
edit: ein bier 0,33l --- a seidl ...oder auch seiterl 
ein grausliges bier --- a schleddan, a herbe sup'm
im rausch --- im daumpf, im suf, in da fettn....

aber der biergarten bleibt hier auch der "biagoaan"

grüsse


----------



## gravieren (6 Mai 2008)

funkdoc


> aber der biergarten bleibt hier auch der "biagoaan"


biagoadan !!! *ROFL*


----------



## funkdoc (6 Mai 2008)

ich weiss das klingt jetzt ein bissl dämlich aber hier regional verwendet man auch 2 ähnliche wörter für biergarten und zwar gebietsunabhängig.

zb.
der garten -- "da goan" oder auch "da goatn"  wobei das o hier intensiver betont wird.
wie auch immer


----------



## funkdoc (6 Mai 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## nade (7 Mai 2008)

funk du spammer du 
Also mit etwas zuhören versteh ich auchs "mittel"Bairisch. Awwa de Gaaade is immernoch de Gaaade. Un wo gesoff wird iss de Biergaaade. Zumindest im Norden des Saarlandes.
Über dialekte läßt sich streite, aber beim Bier ist sich wohl jeder wieder einig.


----------



## chrissi52000 (7 Mai 2008)

Awer wo sinn dann die gaanze Biergaaade im Nordsaarland?


----------



## zotos (7 Mai 2008)

chrissi52000 schrieb:


> Awer wo sinn dann die gaanze Biergaaade im Nordsaarland?



iwwer raal


----------



## godi (7 Mai 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> ein bier 0,5l --- a hoibee
> edit: ein bier 0,33l --- a seidl ...oder auch seiterl
> ein grausliges bier --- a schleddan, a herbe sup'm
> im rausch --- im daumpf, im suf, in da fettn....
> ...



ein bier 0,5l --- a hoibee --- (im Norden von Österreich) a kriagl --- (und im Süden von Österreich) a großes Bier
ein bier 0,33l --- a seidl ...oder auch seiterl --- (und im Süden von Österreich) a klanes Bier

und i sog Biagoadn!

Grüße aus Wieselburg!


----------



## nade (7 Mai 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> iwwer raal



Jepp z.B. am Bostalsee.


----------



## ge_org (7 Mai 2008)

Fällt mir auch noch ein:

ein Bier 0,5l-->Hüüsn-->Bei Bestellung:"Höö, Wirtn, Hüüsn"
ein Dosenbier 0,5l-->16er Blech (entnommen von Ottakringer)

Biergarten nenne ich lieber SchaGaGa(Schattiger Gastgarten)

Georg


----------



## godi (7 Mai 2008)

ge_org schrieb:


> Fällt mir auch noch ein:
> 
> ein Bier 0,5l-->Hüüsn-->Bei Bestellung:"Höö, Wirtn, Hüüsn"
> ein Dosenbier 0,5l-->16er Blech (entnommen von Ottakringer)
> ...



Auf de Hüüsn und dem 16a Blech hob i komplett vergessen!


----------



## maxi (13 Mai 2008)

godi schrieb:


> ein bier 0,5l --- a hoibee --- (im Norden von Österreich) a kriagl --- (und im Süden von Österreich) a großes Bier
> ein bier 0,33l --- a seidl ...oder auch seiterl --- (und im Süden von Österreich) a klanes Bier
> 
> und i sog Biagoadn!
> ...


 
Da gibt es eine Besonderheit 
Im Biergarten ist eine Hoibe nur ein Hoibal 
Weil da wird anders gerechnet


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Mai 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Da gibt es eine Besonderheit
> Im Biergarten ist eine Hoibe nur ein Hoibal
> Weil da wird anders gerechnet


 

Und wie ist das, wenn jemand ein Weisbier bestellt?

(Ich möchte diesen Teppich nicht kaufen  )

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## maxi (14 Mai 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Und wie ist das, wenn jemand ein Weisbier bestellt?
> 
> (Ich möchte diesen Teppich nicht kaufen  )
> 
> ...


 
Im Biergarten (Selbstabholung) wird an sich in Liter gerechnet 

Mit Bedieung ist es kein Biergarten sondern ein Wirtsgarten. Mitgebrachte Speisen dürfen in einen Wirtsgarten auch nicht verzehrt werden, hingegen natürlich in einen Biergarten schon.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Mai 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Im Biergarten (Selbstabholung) wird an sich in Liter gerechnet
> 
> Mit Bedieung ist es kein Biergarten sondern ein Wirtsgarten. Mitgebrachte Speisen dürfen in einen Wirtsgarten auch nicht verzehrt werden, hingegen natürlich in einen Biergarten schon.


 
Hallo MAXI

Danke für die Information. Das ist mir neu, dass hier so unterschieden wird. 
Du hast mich, und sicher einige andere davor bewahrt, hochkantig aus einem Wirtsgarten rauszufliegen. 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## maxi (14 Mai 2008)

Bayrische Verordnung (Also viel höher als eine EU Verordnung)

Aus der Bayerischen Biergartenverodnung:

_„Biergärten erfüllen wichtige soziale und kommunikative Funktionen, weil sie seit jeher beliebter Treffpunkt breiter Schichten der Bevölkerung sind und ein ungezwungenes, soziale Unterschiede überwindendes Miteinander ermöglichen. Die Geselligkeit und das Zusammensein im Freien wirken Vereinsamungserscheinungen im Alltag entgegen. Sie sind vor allem für die Verdichtungsräume ein ideales und unersetzliches Nahziel zur Freizeitgestaltung im Grünen. Sie sind regelmäßig gut zu erreichen und bieten gerade Besuchern mit niedrigem Einkommen und Familien, insbesondere durch die Möglichkeit zum Verzehr mitgebrachter Speisen, eine erschwingliche Gelegenheit zum Einkehren.“_


----------

